# mustard gase reproduction



## mimimoune (May 7, 2011)

I appeara reproduction which spent the 8 april. 
The father,a dt buy in a pet shop


The mother, hm buy at a breeder.



The baby will be 100% MG,I think 
For the moment, I has 50% of dt

The picture of baby and video
1 week
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HYE98gyBWM








12 days







2 weeks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb7CATge5bI

and 18 days







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMsVKwQ4y9U


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

<3 i LOVE watching fry grow up. they are so cute!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi and welcome.

Congrats, they look gorgeous.... and big for over 2 weeks.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome! To reassure, I'm actually raising an MGxMG spawn and I have 100% MG...Your breeders are beautiful and the babies look huge...


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

The parents are so beautiful and the fry are so cute! I can't wait to see what they look like as they get older and that pretty mg color starts to come through more.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Your fry are beautiful!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bienvenue!

Your fish are very pretty. Good luck raising them.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh the parents are gorgeous! Please keep us updated! and more pics


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

(SQUEAL) They are so CUTE! keep us posted! And ooh! the last one is a doubletail! Jeez those are rare!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Doubletails are rare?


----------



## mimimoune (May 7, 2011)

beat2020 said:


> Welcome! To reassure, I'm actually raising an MGxMG spawn and I have 100% MG...Your breeders are beautiful and the babies look huge...


for the moment my babys are blue thus it's good  I know that the father had baby mustard gas and the mother went of a fry 100% MG. Then they has'nt of reason, I imagine.

The dt are not frequent in France but in other country, i don't know 

An video of the baby, they are 3 weeks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx6G6lLea3A


----------



## mimimoune (May 7, 2011)

photo of 3 babys separate. 

They are 6 weeks

n°1



N°2



N°1 dt


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

hey i got a question im breeding halfmoons but with the frys how to u get them to b soo big at that spawn week like week12 they are soo much bigger then mines and do u change the water? i just changed the water and i killed all my halfmoon fries im soo just eh right now but tryna breed a red dragon hm pk so can u help me out nvr had a successful spawn =(


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Mim, what do you feed your fry and how often/ how do you change the water? They are beautiful, and huge for their age!


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

i feed them egg yolk with water after they used up there egg sak for bout 3 -5 days then start using bbs after that but thats the thing i just did a water changed and it killed them all i did 50% change and it killed them = (


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Very pretty babies....They look exactly like Beats MG spawn...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Martinismommy said:


> Very pretty babies....They look exactly like Beats MG spawn...


Yeah, they do. OMG they're so pretty!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

are you gonna be selling the fry. if so I would buy some! how much would they cost?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

datboyhieu said:


> i feed them egg yolk with water after they used up there egg sak for bout 3 -5 days then start using bbs after that but thats the thing i just did a water changed and it killed them all i did 50% change and it killed them = (


How often and how much did you change the water before that? 

How did you do the water change?

You should make your own thread so we can help you figure out what happened and describe the parents, how you conditioned them, the spawning tank, etc. You shouldn't breed again until you do.


----------

